# Motorized wagons?



## GPAC (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm looking to have a 12x12wagon roll forward about 8 feet, on cue. I don't want to manually push it. The wagon will have about 2000 lbs. any one have suggestions. Note this is for a community theater, and have a small budget to handle this's. thanks


----------



## lwinters630 (Jul 26, 2013)

There needs some more detail for others to chime in:
where does it start, what is around it, what is behind it, is anyone on it, how fast/slow, what are your resources?

Dogs or tracks can help keep it straight. Fixed casters are an option also. It is not so much the total weight but the rolling friction, therefor the better and more casters the easier it will move.

If you want it completely automatic will involve specialized control with e-stops and will still require an operator. probably in the range of $2k to $5k.

Other options is manual cables with a series of pulleys hidden under the 12x12 platform. Think of it like a haul line an a fly system except laying horizontal on the ground. Your wagon attaches instead of an arbor. You can run the up stage pulley off stage and then run it through a winch like used on a sail boat. It can be direct or geared. Most important is to keep it simple, the more complex the more problems.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 26, 2013)

I agree there needs to be more information, [-]second why is this in the usitt sub-forum? can we get a mod to move this?[/-]


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 26, 2013)

Rent/buy this:


Provided that's the effect you're going for.


----------



## GPAC (Jul 26, 2013)

Test that is what I'm looking for. Motorized. Can you send a link, so I can get a quote.

i also appreciate, the pulley explanation . Not sure how I would rig that. The wagon is center stage and I want it to move down stage about 8 feet. Straight forward.


----------



## josh88 (Jul 26, 2013)

Here's their site. http://allaccessinc.com/mobilator-stage-tractor


Via tapatalk


----------



## JLNorthGA (Jul 27, 2013)

I did not personally do this, but I saw it in a community theater production. They used a heavy duty garage door opener. I believe it was a 1 hp. After the production it was installed in someones garage. They used a screw type.

It wasn't that noisy - in fact it was rather quiet.

My question is - what do you have on the wagon to get to 2000 lbs?? That's a lot of plywood, etc. I built a wagon for "Sound of Music" that consisted of an entry door with a balcony above it and a large staircase going up to the balcony and a couple of doors on the balcony and an escape stairs. It was heavy, but I don't think it was 2000 lbs.


----------



## Tex (Jul 27, 2013)

josh88 said:


> Here's their site. Mobilator Stage Tractor | All Access US
> 
> 
> Via tapatalk


Is it just me, or does that look like a Wenger Versalite platform?


----------



## techieman33 (Jul 27, 2013)

Tex said:


> Is it just me, or does that look like a Wenger Versalite platform?



It looks similar, but it's not the same. On the Wenger stuff the aluminum frame goes all the way up to the top of the deck. On the one posted here the decking materiel looks like it sits on top of the frame.


----------



## josh88 (Jul 27, 2013)

Well some of the videos they've got on YouTube say mobilator, but also say versa, maybe they modified it?


Via tapatalk


----------



## lwinters630 (Jul 28, 2013)

GPAC;288601
i also appreciate said:


> wagon[/autolink] is center stage and I want it to move down stage about 8 feet. Straight forward.



it works like the garage door opener. Go in your garage and watch how the carrier moves the door. Now imagine the carrier attached to the up stage edge of your wagon. If you use a cable, wrap the US pulley with two wraps. Put a crank in it.


----------



## Footer (Jul 29, 2013)

techieman33 said:


> It looks similar, but it's not the same. On the Wenger stuff the aluminum frame goes all the way up to the top of the deck. On the one posted here the decking materiel looks like it sits on top of the frame.



All this thing is is a modified all access versa deck. All access makes staging that is made to quickly go up/down. It is pretty popular in the Nashville circuit. Odds are if you are carrying staging and its not Tait, its All Access. Versa Stage® Systems | All Access US

Last time I came in contact with one of these motorized decks was for Brad Paisley to ride out on his guitar rig...


----------



## JCarroll (Jul 29, 2013)

Accurate Staging makes the same style decks in house as well. Weigh close to 160 lbs per 4x8 deck


----------



## kicknargel (Jul 30, 2013)

For low-tech, and depending on what's going on upstage of the platform, you could send one or two pushsticks upstage along the floor, and ducking under whatever backdrop/cyc. Then just push it by hand. 

Generally, "small budget," "motorized," and "safe" don't all go together. Depending on lots of factors, for this you could probably do a direct drive, with a 90VDC gear motor mounted under the platform, driving a shaft with pneumatic tires. For one move down and back, you could probably get away with no track, if you're nice and precise with rigid casters and your drive wheels. You would need welding capabilities, and I don't see parts being under $1000. The good news is it's all stuff that will be great for inventory.

Any time you're into mechanization, you need e-stops and good safety protocol.


----------

